# Easy and healthy



## Lou12

Hi all,

I'm not a great cook, but I'm willing to have a go.  And what I'm after are some healthy family meals, that are fairly simple to prepare and cook.

I'm kind of a fussy eater, which I'm desperately trying to change - but one thing I can't change is my dislike of food that's too spicy (oh and curry!!).  Anything shellfish wouldn't be a hit here either sorry. 

Also at the moment (probably due to pregnancy) I have gestational diabetes so fairly low carbs and sugar would be good.

So after all that - can anyone help with some ideas?

Many thanks,
Lou


----------



## Addie

Welcome to DC. Have you taken a look at our forum for diabetics?


----------



## taxlady

I was going to suggest pasta carbonara until I read low carb.

Here's a very easy, quick, healthy meal.

Two servings:

about 3 cups frozen, mixed vegis
1/2 to 3/4 pounds ground beef
1 medium to large onion, chopped
a few tablespoons of sesame seeds
tamari
oil for frying
Optional: cold,cooked unpolished rice

Heat a large, heavy skillet or wok and add the oil and vegis (yes, you can add them frozen, or you can defrost them first).
Stir until the vegis are partially cooked.
Push the vegis to the side and add the meat and onions.
Stir the meat and onions until browned and separated.
Stir the vegis into the meat.
If adding rice, add it here and a bit more oil.
Sprinkle with a generous amount of sesame seeds.
Stir until the seeds start to pop.
Add a few dashes of tamari and turn off the heat. Stir well for a minute or so.

Can be served with rice, if no rice was included.

We serve it both ways, but prefer with the rice fried into the dish. When we are doing low carb, we just skip the rice.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I've found simple is usually best when it comes to healthy eating. A piece of meat or fish, 3-4 ounces (85-115 mg), cooked any number of ways, surrounded by a lot of veg (try to stick to the non-starchy types) will go a long way to providing your body much of what it needs, without adding carbs/sugar.

Summer is a great time to eat healthy. You can buy fresh produce at outdoor markets and grill most of your meals.


----------



## CWS4322

Welcome to DC! I eat a lot of veggies (from the garden), and try to restrict my carbs by eliminating bread from my diet, whole wheat pasta, barley, brown rice, and quinoa instead of regular pasta or white rice.


----------



## Josie1945

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Lou12

Thanks everyone - I'm putting these suggestions in a Word document to print out and have a go next week!


----------



## Harry Cobean

welcome to dc lou.the wirral? now there's posh for you!small world lou,bro' bolas & i grew up down the road just over the welsh border near chester.wirral was on our stomping ground.is the golden garter still open in new brighton?....probably not.gravy queen is just across the mersey in the 'pool too


----------



## CWS4322

Steve Kroll said:


> I've found simple is usually best when it comes to healthy eating. A piece of meat or fish, 3-4 ounces (85-115 mg), cooked any number of ways, surrounded by a lot of veg (try to stick to the non-starchy types) will go a long way to providing your body much of what it needs, without adding carbs/sugar.
> 
> Summer is a great time to eat healthy. You can buy fresh produce at outdoor markets and grill most of your meals.


+1


----------



## no mayonnaise

Try some En Papillote style dishes, they fit the bill as far as simple and healthy and sky's the limit for how you can prepare them.  They're ready lickety split and no fat is needed.  Parchment paper has been my favorite.  Search "En Papillote" on YouTube for all kinds of recipes and how-tos.


----------



## Cerise

Lou12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not a great cook, but I'm willing to have a go. And what I'm after are some healthy family meals, that are fairly simple to prepare and cook.
> 
> I'm kind of a fussy eater, which I'm desperately trying to change - but one thing I can't change is my dislike of food that's too spicy (oh and curry!!). Anything shellfish wouldn't be a hit here either sorry.
> 
> Also at the moment (probably due to pregnancy) I have gestational diabetes so fairly low carbs and sugar would be good.
> 
> So after all that - can anyone help with some ideas?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Lou


 
Welcome, Lou.

Had a long post, but my puter froze, & lost it.

There are prob some low carb products out there from tortillas to pasta. 
I'm a fan of salads, fresh fruit & vegetables. Take a walk through the produce section in your local market for some inspiration.

I made a grilled chicken salad with fresh strawberries, avocado, mixed greens, feta & walnuts.

Re salads, so many ways to go - cobb, caesar (w/ chicken), nicoise w/ salmon or tuna, chopped, chef's.

Eggpant parm, rollatini, eggplant balls (instead of meat balls)

Ground Turkey meatballs

stuffed cabbage

tuna or salmon croquettes/cakes/patties

Chicken - paillard, francaise, milanaise, Spatchcocked, rollatin, etc.

Fish tacos w/ avocado, diced fresh tomatoes, & coleslaw.

Recently there were discussions/recipes for spaghetti squash, zuchinni, summer squash.

Take a look through the Vegetable, chicken, grilling catagories here.

Some sites I like:

Cooking Light, Eating Well, & Vegetarian Times.


----------



## ShantiFoods

I will suggest you about cereal products. it is good for health, not extra calories and sugar in it and easy to cook it. My best healthy cereal is octa, octa rings,  corn flakes, rice crispy, choco flakes and cream filled snacks


----------



## Beelost

I'm a working mama and wife. "mama and wife" presupposes "healthy food at home in big quantities". "Working" means "have not time to..."
Recently I\ve discovered a very simple and healthy dish. It contains bacon fried (not very healthy), boiled eggs, cheese (up to your taste) and all the green leaves you have and like ( like spinach etc) - everything mixed up and fined with natural virgin oil (olive, sesam...)


----------



## Madeline D. Simmons

Start with some easy salads! 

* Japanese Cucumber Salad (4 servings) 

2 medium cucumbers,  
¼ cup rice vinegar 
1 teaspoon sugar
¼ teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons sesame seeds, toasted

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/252108/japanese-cucumber-salad/

* Greek Salad with Sardines (4 servings) 

3 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 clove garlic, minced2 teaspoons dried oregano½ teaspoon freshly ground pepper
3 medium tomatoes, cut into large chunks
1 large English cucumber, cut into large chunks
1 15-ounce can chickpeas, rinsed⅓ cup crumbled feta cheese¼ cup thinly sliced red onion
2 tablespoons sliced Kalamata olives
2 4-ounce cans sardines with bones, packed in olive oil or water, drained

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/250047/greek-salad-with-sardines/


----------

